# FreeBSD 10 Web & Email Server Manual



## lucian.betta (Nov 22, 2015)

Hello,

I have been successfully running a FreeBSD 8.x Web and Email server from 2011 to 2015 (very stable, absolutely no problems at all) for my small company (aprox. 50 employees) located in Romania.

During July-September 2015 I reinstalled the server with FreeBSD 10. Below is the internal use manual that I did for documenting this project, modified for public reading (e.g. www.example.com instead of the actual site name).

Of course, things can be setted in different ways, this is my approach, but I hope this will save someone a lot of searching and documenting or at least give them a starting point. I recommend printing this manual on paper for easier annotation and adaptation to your case: CompanyName, IP address or other changes.

Finally, thank you FreeBSD for an incredibly stable, reliable and well documented operating system.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/wqcdlshixqq3nxu/WebAndEmailFreeBSDServerPublic.pdf?dl=0

Lucian Betta.


----------



## johnblue (Dec 20, 2015)

Well done on your setup manual lucian.betta!

I read the first section and have some suggestions:

1.3 SSH

Utah State University did an amazing job on explaining SSH strengths / weaknesses and also recommends changing SSH port numbers.  You might consider placing the URL to in your manual: https://it.wiki.usu.edu/ssh_description
Strongly recommend removing the instructions on allowing root.  Instructions on wheel and su(1) are perfect.

1.4 freebsd-update(8)

I know this is subjective but you can place the entire command on one line:  `freebsd-update fetch install`
Quoted source is from FreeBSD 6.1

1.5 Ports

A crontab(1) example might be nice as was done for freebsd-update(8)

The quoted source is listed four times, seems a bit much and it is pointed to FreeBSD 10.2
"inter-actively" is all one word.

1.6 NTP

Quoted sources is from FreeBSD 6.1
I would recommend remove ntpdate(8) information, it just confuses the issue.

1.7 Unbound

meh.  no comments because I skipped it.  I use BIND.


----------

